# Need Insurance Solution for SC



## Marty Canaday (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone found an insurance solution for Uber drivers in South Carolina? My policy with State Farm will not cover Uber drivers and my insurance policy will be cancelled if I get in an accident.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

get commercial insurance. But you won't because it's not profitable also if your car in financed your loan. Ompany probably has an exclusion on cars for hire.


----------

